# The Sound and the Fury



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Share your favorite raging music please!

Starting with other sweethearts of mine, Sepultura - Roots Bloody Roots


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Faith No More - Midlife Crisis


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Faith No More - From Out Of Nowhere


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess just didn't want anybody else to jump the gun. Hehe

Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Dazzling Killmen - Agitator


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

There's none more furious than Dillinger Escape Plan!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Husker Du - Pride





Feedtime - Fastbuck





Rollins Band - Gun in mouth blues





Unsane - This plan


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Serge said:


> I guess just didn't want anybody else to jump the gun. Hehe
> 
> Slayer - Raining Blood


Don't their necks get sore?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

My guess is no. They are very well used to it. And it's not even part of the act.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Serge said:


> My guess is no. They are very well used to it. And it's not even part of the act.


I remember that Tom Araya had a lot of problems due to headbanging.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't really consider these "raging music" but they're cool death metal, and I still enjoy listening to them occasionally.

Death: Suicide Machine






Death: The Philosopher






You can also find remastered versions of these but I think the originals are better.


----------

